# 200 litre tank- plants starting to grow



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have had this tank a year now and had smaller plants in but a lot of the fish I have ate them. I tried some larger plants and it's working. No one is eating them which is great 

Any tips to improve my tank will come with open arms


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice looking tank !


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, I am having some slight problems with my plant growth but hopefully they will start as change my lights recently.


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

My gourami


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello there
very very nice tank..
the only thing i would possible do is move the heater out of view,other than
that..it's lovely.


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was hoping my plants would grow faster to cover it but yes that is a option .

I am actually moving in 2 weeks so going do re-model and take new photo see what you all think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here are my pair of kribs. They look amazing


----------



## Super4Ever (Apr 3, 2014)

Very nice tank, a few of the same fish as mine. Well done.


----------



## Nick1404 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks, I have just had to move house over this weekend. Moved all the fish etc on Thursday and all survived!! I was thinking might have few deaths but nothing so far. Also transported 175 of 200 litres of water which is bonus.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

